# Puyallup River Fun (pic heavy)



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My daughter and family, myself and the dogs went to the Puyallup River today. The dogs wore their packs, with their water bottles filled, but they never needed it. 

It was a blast! I will know better than to wear my hiking boots next time-they are currently on the boot dryer, and I have my fingers crossed that they are dry in time for work tomorrow. Needless to say I got wet with the dogs!

My daughter took pics, my son-in-law and oldest granddaughter sat in the shade, my youngest granddaughter was out wading with us  

The only not so good incident was that while my two were on 30' leads Nadia spotted two chi's and took out after them; the leash slipped out of my hand. I felt Horrible the instant it happened. BUT she stopped short of the little dogs and came back!! I am very very pleased and proud of that! 

The funniest part of this trip was that Nadia pooped IN the river! I laughed it off saying it would float down stream, but it sank! I saw it later! I have never ever seen a dog poop in water! Then shortly after that she peed in the river! She and Zisso both were trying to sniff her pee and it was pretty funny. A couple nearby saw what was going on and the lady was doubled over with laughter. 

The Best part of the trip was that I got to see Nadia swim for the first time! The first two times she came to a drop off she didn't go into the deeper water, but then she finally did. She did a little circle lap and came back to shallow water. Zisso was at that same ledge wagging his tail and acting all spazzed out like he was anxious about her going out there like that and wanted her to come back in. 


















































Rough stuff








To deeper water








Z running on water









Nadia








Zisso









Thanks for looking!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome photos! 

I'm so jealous! We were going to go swimming at a lake today but we weren't able to.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like those kids had a ball!! Nice to see and thank you.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Missy-that's too bad! I am sure there will be lots more chances this summer tho  I am committed to taking the dogs to a lot of fun places this year. I want to go to Mineral next weekend! Out on the old logging roads. I really want Zisso to learn to enjoy swimming & find somewhere to just let them go for it!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I see I posted the wrong pic 2nd to last...dang it! It was supposed to be this one :


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Great photos and beautiful dogs! Zisso is gorgeous, :wub: where did he come from?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you!! 
He came from this breeder- Washington German Shepherd Breeder WA German Shepherd Puppies For Sale

I did not purchase him. He was with a private party who ended up deciding to adopt him out, as well as a litter mate I had the choice between the two boys and took the smaller one. The other male was larger-Z only weighs 60 lbs, but they were raised with kids, and are very people friendly. I think I got the right boy


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Fun pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Trina, Your Maximus is so Handsome!! I love his dark rich colors!(See him in your avatar  )


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you, Zisso. I have to say he gets a ton of attention whenever we go out. It's funny to hear all of the breeds folks come up with when trying to guess what he is.

I used to never give long coats a second glance (you rarely see them around here), but since having Max, I've developed a big soft spot for them.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a beautiful place!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phenix is jalous. He is looking at me with his "Bad momi"'s face lol.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

We should totally go camping with the dogs or something this summer! I want a hiking partner!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> We should totally go camping with the dogs or something this summer! I want a hiking partner!


 Oh Missy! That would be soooo awesome! I want a hiking partner too! First order of business tho is getting my two to stop being stinkers about meeting other dogs. That is something that I really need help with and more dogs to get them to be okay too, you know?! Right now they have one dog friend-an 8 or 9 yo lab. So, if you are up to that challenge, I am game for the rest


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm totally game! Nobody can resist the charms of Akbar!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

We went back to the river yesterday and had a lot of fun. It was early so there was only one other dog that made an appearance. Nadia tried to go after it, but this time I had a solid grip on her lead so no issues  I have realized that I have had troubles keeping myself upbeat and FUN to keep them distracted but have been working on that & it really worked with Zisso yesterday! 

Today we are chillin' at home. I had to pick up my meat order after the river yesterday and let the turkey necks thaw over night. I got all the meat packaged this morning and in the freezer-this order consisted of 30lbs turkey necks, 20 chicken quarters, 5lbs ground buffalo, 5 lbs, buffalo ribs, and 5 lbs goat shoulder. I still have ground turkey, gizzards and hearts, tilapia. My dogs do not tolerate beef(go figure!) All I need now is tripe! 
Since getting meat to freezer I have been slowly doing housework and laundry UGGHHH!


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow that is a lot of meat! I'm feeding Akbar's first RAW meal today!! I'm sooooooooo excited you have no idea! 

Now that I work on the weekends, are you free at all during the weekdays?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> Wow that is a lot of meat! I'm feeding Akbar's first RAW meal today!! I'm sooooooooo excited you have no idea!
> 
> Now that I work on the weekends, are you free at all during the weekdays?


Sorry I just got back to this to answer your Q! 
I can't promise being free during the week. It is all dependent on my work schedule. All I can say is give me a call and if I am not working I will be free to get together. They normally let me know that day before if I am working, but can call me in first thing in the morning too. So any plans I make have to be tentative. 

This Saturday I am taking the dogs to the Morton/Randall area. John's brother has some property up there, and on the way there is a place where they can get out and play in the creek or lake(can't remember which it is) John was telling me about the sandy beach there. He is taking his hip waders(fishing boots) so he can go out in the water to try to encourage Z to swim  Nadia will probably go in without a problem as long as there is no strong current. That way I will be free to take pics


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful dogs. We used to live in Puyallup. I really loved the summers out there.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a wonderful time and the photos of the dogs speak for themselves! My old Blue was a longcoat and he loved the water also - I used to take him to Chatfield State Park to go swimming..... how I miss those days, because the two I have now HATE getting wet: they are complete wimps about it. So no more fun in the ponds......I just have to go back and look at the pics in my scrapbook to remember those heady days..
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

will_and_jamie said:


> Beautiful dogs. We used to live in Puyallup. I really loved the summers out there.


Awww...you should come back!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Susan, that's cool that your coatie loved water-I am planning a day trip tomorrow and hopefully he will learn it is okay!! Z is such a wimp about a lot of things!! He will play up to his belly but swimming....no way..LOL 

During our trip tomorrow they will get to play in a creek, then a lake, and last in another river-up around Morton...I am stoked! My friend John is planning on bringing his hip waders to try to entice Z out deeper 
and I will be taking pictures to post when we get home!!


----------

